# Power Pro Problems?



## FishNFam (Jun 24, 2010)

Have seen a couple of threads on other fishing websites about Power Pro Problems--especially since they got bought out by Shimano, maybe QC has gone down? Doesn't make sense to me, we fish nearly all Shimano and are really happy with them.

We use Power Pro on everything, and in general are really happy with it. Sure there's a learning curve with all braid, but we haven't had any real problems. I have probably a thousand dollars of line on all the reels, and I'd sure hate to hear there is a problem....

I do think most of the things are people expecting too much out of it--spool with braid, and you can abuse it, a 1000 lb Tiger Shark couldn't cut it, run it across rocks to your heart's content, horse a fish all day with it, and if it breaks its a crappy product.

And I think the problems are like the Febreeze Kills Pets internet rumor--things get blown way out of proportion real fast. 

Most of the problems center around the 50#--but others seem unhappy with a lot of it, some guys claiming they have really put it on a scale and it breaks at 5# or so.

But I thought I'd run it by here and see what shakes out. If this is the wrong board for it or an inappropriate post, let me know & move it, I apologize in advance.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I use 20lb and 50lb. Never had a breaking problem. Had a 'digging in' problem on my bait casters so I use it on egg beaters only. No problems here with breaking?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

wannaBfishin said:


> I use 20lb and 50lb. Never had a breaking problem. Had a 'digging in' problem on my bait casters so I use it on egg beaters only. No problems here with breaking?


 I've used PP for several years now. The issue with digging can be rectified by going to 30#. I first started out using 20# and had the same issue with line dig after a hook set. So, I went to 30# and it seemed to take care of the issue.

I will say that I have noticed recently, two reels that I have spooled up have what seems like a little melted ball of PP in one or two spots on the line.They dont come off...almost as if its part of the line. Hasn't been an issue with casting....but I wonder if it would hamper the strength?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We have actually improved QC at Power Pro and made several other improvements. People still forget that this is fishing line. It can break, it can fray, and it will do anything other fishing line can do. 

We have seen spools mislabeled. There is still human labor involved even though all the line is made by machines. Out of all the line we received back for testing that had "problems" 99% tested at or above the rated breaking strength. Some of the line we received was obviously old and had been fished for a long time. Typical system abuse. I get the QC report every month to see what the results are and this helps me with my job of answering questions. 

Many people do not have the proper equipment to test line. We use the IFGA standard for measuring line. There are no knots involved to test the line this way. It ensures that the line is being tested correctly. 

The bumps you speak of are called slubs. It is basically dust and fragments of the spectra fibers getting into the resin we use to flood the line. It is not all that common but we do see it from time to time. You can carefully cut the slubs away with a razor blade. You just need to cut parallel to the line. If you are not happy then you can certainly send the line back for warranty replacement.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I use ower pro. Its not cheap, thats for sure. I have my offshore rod and reel (tld 25) 150# and my abu garcia trout rod spooled with 60#. If I am going to be fishing in an area that I know that the line will get freyed I just tie in some mono to my trout riod to take the beating when a fish bites. Same thing offshore, I use a 200 or 400 # leader. I have never lost a fish due to a fayed line. But I only fish an average of 1 time a month.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Bantam1 said:


> We have actually improved QC at Power Pro and made several other improvements. People still forget that this is fishing line. It can break, it can fray, and it will do anything other fishing line can do.
> 
> We have seen spools mislabeled. There is still human labor involved even though all the line is made by machines. Out of all the line we received back for testing that had "problems" 99% tested at or above the rated breaking strength. Some of the line we received was obviously old and had been fished for a long time. Typical system abuse. I get the QC report every month to see what the results are and this helps me with my job of answering questions.
> 
> ...




Hey thats cool! Like I said it hasn't affected the casting ability or anything else. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

No problem. This is why I am here.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Bantam,

How long can you fish with 30# PP? You mentioned some line that was returned was "old" so I'm curious how long you recommend using the same line. Thanks!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe old wasn't the best choice of word. Well used is a better description. The line can wear over time. There is no set shelf life or longevity for the line. I would say that once you see it it looking frayed throughout then it is time to replace the line.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Before I switched to Power Pro, I was a Big Game fan. I fish alot, so I had to change line at least every couple months (sometimes once a month). The longevity of PP is pretty amazing. I use a flouro leader, so most of the time the PP is not getting nicked by oysters and such. I have been going a year between putting totally new line of the reels. Every month or so (more often if I notice something) I trim off a couple yards. After 6 months I reverse the line onto a different reel and use the opposite end for another 6 months or so. There is a bit of a learning curve for any type of braid, but once you get used to it, you will never go back to mono.

Mike


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Possibly the most overrated line on the market in all gauges.


----------

